# Yet another Sims 2 DirectX 10 issue.



## IllusiveSpatula (May 19, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum! Like a lot of people, I'm experiencing some major issues with the Sims 2.

This is the third computer I've owned now, its predecessors being a Compaq Presario desktop and a HP Pavillion laptop. The Sims 2 installed without a hitch both on the previous desktop (which had winXP) and also installed flawlessly on the laptop (which ran Vista 64-bit). This time around, however, I can't even get the game to run on my new PC! The game itself installs fine, not a drama, but when I attempt to actually run the game with or without the patch installed, I get this delightful mesage:

*Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The aplication will now terminate.*

My basic specs are:
*OS*: Windows Vista Ultimate (32-bit only)
*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (3.16GHz)
*Graphics card*: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT
*DirectX*: DirectX 10

So far, I've installed the latest drivers from Nvidia, updated Vista with the latest updates, defragged my computer, tried installing/running the program as Administrator, tried installing/running the program in WindowsXP mode, tried installing/running the program both as Administrator AND in WindowsXP mode, uninstall, reinstall, reboot etc. Nothing seems to have made an ounce of difference.

I spent hours last night scrolling through forums and Google looking for solutions: there are plenty of people out there who have occured the same problem that I have, but I can't seem to find a solution. Usually only one or two people reply to the poster's threads and it's usually something trivial. From what I've read, you can't rollback DirectX and to be honest, I wouldn't want to anyway.

I find this immensely frustrating: I've always had such luck with compatibility! Everything else runs like a dream - Oblivion, The Witcher (well, as good as it can run considering the bugs), FEAR...this is The Sims 2 for goodness sake! It's starting to become way too much effort than it's worth.

If anybody has anything they can contribute, I'd be very grateful. Sorry for the long post as well, I just want to cover all my bases.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi IllusiveSpatula and welcome to TSF,

Install Direct X 9 off of the CD, even tho your system is DX10, The sims2 may require some files from a DX9 pack inorder to work.. 
Installing DX9 files will not have any adverse affects i do it all the time.


----------



## IllusiveSpatula (May 19, 2008)

Hey Aus_Karlos, thanks for replying! 

Sorry for sounding daft, but how exactly does one install DirectX 9? I opened the CD's files and found the set up application and ran it, and it claimed that it installed and was ready for use, but still nada. I tried rebooting the PC but the blasted Sims still comes up with that message. I even went as far as downloading DirectX 9.0c from another website, but still nothing.

My God this is frustrating. Haha!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Click on this link http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en
this will lead you to the correct file, once downloaded simply double click on the downloaded file and DirectX 9 will install.


----------



## IllusiveSpatula (May 19, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Click on this link http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en
> this will lead you to the correct file, once downloaded simply double click on the downloaded file and DirectX 9 will install.


Hi again!  I followed your instructions and all it says is:

*DirectX setup has determined a newer or equivalent version of DirectX has been installed already. No installation is necessary.*

Argh. I don't have any options either. :|


----------



## DJPwnage (Oct 19, 2008)

Having same Problem i just have a Diffrent CPU then him but same Gcard. Evga 8800Gt akimbo 512mbddr3 And 3gb of ram. ANd i get this Error every time i try to play the game. What u said didn't work it just says i have a better one installed


----------

